# New mice



## Niki98 (Dec 12, 2014)

I baught a new mouse yesterday from the petstore, which was a female. I took it home and introduced her to my two other females and then she started getting squeeked at and was obviously fighting with one of my other mice. Also my mice seem to sniff the new one alot and they follow each other. I know this may be a cause of fighting over territory, but when I braught home my 2nd mouse, my very first mouse and my 2nd one got along the very first day.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

How did you go about your introduction?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Give the box/cage a good clean, put in lots of hides like toilet roll tubes. Double check all the sexes. Scatter food about then put them all in.They may squeak about at first but by the next day should have settled down.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd second that. Give the cage a clean, so they all have to re-establish their scents. It pretty much always works, for females at least.


----------



## bellamousey (Dec 18, 2014)

Niki98 said:


> I know this may be a cause of fighting over territory, but when I braught home my 2nd mouse, my very first mouse and my 2nd one got along the very first day.


Mice are individuals with individual personalities. You can't always generalize how they will react based on previous experiences.


----------

